# Trinity Reflex 12 Servo Mounts



## beattie117 (Dec 1, 2004)

Hi. Looking for a set of adjustable servo mounts for reflex 12. I tried a set of CRC's, but they were just way wrong. Mounts are a little farther apart for mini servo, but not wide enough for a standard servo. Stock one's work ok with my hitec mini, but would like something a little more solid. If anyone knows what would work and where I could get them I would be grateful. Thanks in advance.


----------



## davepull (Aug 6, 2002)

ksg have some nice blue angled ones with 3 location adjustments. also AE new ones with the 12L4 are cool. if you are looking for mounts that don't require you to drill the chassis for different size servo's then the CRC ones are the only ones I know of.


----------

